# Hospital Haslar, Revisit - July 2015



## SlimJim (Jul 13, 2015)

The Slim Jim returnith to Haslar! And with a DSLR this time! Explored with the Vampiric Squid + 2 non members (as far as I know).

What can I say other than holy crap, I haven't had such an exciting splore in a long while!  Had a proper look this time and got right up security's nose on more than one occasion. Got pinched the first time round, but came back for seconds and waltzed right out the front gate when we were done!  It's safe to say the old coot in the secca cupboard wasn't pleased, although he did provide some memorable quotes!

Pics wise I got some the way I wanted, but others were a bit crap. It was very difficult at times, we were all sweating buckets and evading security at times, as well as blasting shots off on high ISO settings.

Externals:


Out Front by Slim Jim, on Flickr



DSC_0952 by Slim Jim, on Flickr



DSC_0975 by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Internals:

Main entrance from inside.


Main Entrance by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Blocked up walkway. I still managed to ninja my way over it before getting pinched though! 


Nice Try!  by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Dental surgery.


Dental Surgery by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Having a doss after evading secca.


Cooling Down & Hiding by Slim Jim, on Flickr

MRI scanner.


Scanning... by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Operating theatre.


Urbex Vasectomy by Slim Jim, on Flickr

The other operating theatre. These lights are great...like big ol' eyes!


Operating Theatre I by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Spiral stairs.


Spiral by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Gym.


SlimGym by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Therapy pool.


...Times In Need of a Wangle... by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Escaping time!!!


Way Oot by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Big ups to The Vampiric Squid for being tour guide and for providing a place to doss for the night!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm not sure I'd let you near my bits but you're quite handy with a camera.


----------



## smiler (Jul 13, 2015)

krela said:


> I'm not sure I'd let you near my bits but you're quite handy with a camera.



I'm with you on that krela, I didn't notice any magnifying lens in the theatre pics, Nicely Done Jim, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 13, 2015)

Awesome. Glad you got in to see this place! It really is a beauty. Got any secca quotes that can be shared on the forum?!


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 13, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Awesome. Glad you got in to see this place! It really is a beauty. Got any secca quotes that can be shared on the forum?!



Erm how about... 

"I remember you, big boy! I remember you from that puffin' billy!" (referring to the portly dude that was with us and his e-cig).

"You c***s kicked in that door!" (referring to where someone had smashed the door in behind the catering gear barricade).

"You little s***" (as we walked out the front gate at the end).

"We're on your forums you know...trouble is you seem to have a private part which we can't access" (on the subject of social media and forums).

"You gave me the right details didn't you. The Police will be in touch with you soon!" (As we left - we didn't give him the right details of course ).

Should be a few more once I sort the video footage of us getting pinched. Stay tuned for that!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 14, 2015)

excellent report, fantastic photos throughout. 
Lol at the quotes, I look forward to seeing the video! 
Thanks for sharing a top report!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 14, 2015)

The spiral staircase is quite something.Great report and shots and I love the quotes!!


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the kind comments, all  No doubt I'll return at some point in the future to see some parts I missed. Prickly_buzz thinks the place is cursed as he's been pinched 4 times in a row trying to get in - hopefully I can change his perception of the place next time round! I think it's as Squid said "It's not a question of if you get pinched, it's when! Sooner or later it's gonna happen!". This place is truly a maze though...I think we all got proper disoriented in the melee of it all and apparently so did Secca and the local bobby too!  Good times, good times!


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Jul 14, 2015)

Aye nice report man, was an absolutely quality day! Still no sign of the police at my house, but I feel sorry for the poor sod who's house they did turn up at Cant wait to see the video. it's gonna be epic!


----------



## Geordielad (Jul 14, 2015)

krela said:


> I'm not sure I'd let you near my bits but you're quite handy with a camera.



Hahaha krela


----------



## Geordielad (Jul 14, 2015)

Good pics lads ty


----------



## Dick Derpin (Jul 18, 2015)

SlimJim said:


> Thanks for the kind comments, all  No doubt I'll return at some point in the future to see some parts I missed. Prickly_buzz thinks the place is cursed as he's been pinched 4 times in a row trying to get in - hopefully I can change his perception of the place next time round!



Bloody well is cursed, well for me at least! Although I am getting closer each time, the first time I wasn't even over the fence, second time I was half way over the fence, third time I was in a bush and the forth time I literally had one leg through a window... I WILL return!


----------

